# Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB



## Crysis nerd (15. Juli 2012)

*Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*

Guten Tag 

Ich suche ein eventuell sehr spezielles Gerät. Es gibt ja tolle Docking Stations für Ipods, die kennt wohl jeder. Ich suche so etwas, was allerdings zusätzlich einen USB Eingang hat (für zb. nur einen USB-Stick) und wenn möglich zusätzlich noch einen Dock für Android Handys.
In unserem Haus haben wir 2 Android Smartphones, einen Ipod und ein Iphone. Da fänd ich es äußerst schade, wenn man nicht alle Teile daran klemmen könnte. Möglich wäre zwar auch einfach ein 3,5mm Anschluss für jegliches Audio Gerät, aber man hat auch nicht immer Lust ein Kabel mitzunehmen.

Ich hoffe es gibt etwas vergleichbares.
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 

Liebe Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*

Einen richtigen Dock so wie bei Apple gibts bei Androidhandys meiner Meinung nach nicht. (ausgenommen die Modellspezifischen)
Bei den ganzen Android-Universaldocks wird das Handy nur geladen und die Musik wird über Bluetooth gestreamt.

Ich würd mich eher in die Richtung Bluetooth-Lautsprecher umschaun und daneben einfach ein Ladekabel für den Apfel und den Androiden hinlegen.
Logitech Mini BoomBox schwarz (für iPad, iPad 2 und iPad 3. Generation, Tablets, Noteboooks, Smartphones mit Bluetooth): Amazon.de: Elektronik
Logitech Z715 Boombox Lautsprecher schwarz Bluetooth: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Altec Lansing inMotion AIR iMW725 Universal Bluetooth: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Creative D100 Mobiler Bluetooth-Lautsprecher für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ansonsten könnst du auch eine Mini/Micro-Hifi Anlage nehmen, die haben auch einen USB-Eingang.
Mobil ist das dann aber leider nicht mehr.
Panasonic SC-HC05EG-K Kompaktanlage (iPod/iPhone Dock, 40 Watt, Bluetooth, Internet Radio App über Fernbedienung) schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Was auch noch gehen würde:
http://www.amazon.de/Philips-AS351-...=sr_1_3?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1342363895&sr=1-3
und einen Adapter auf den Apple Dock: http://www.amazon.de/Callstel-Adapt...-microUSB-Buchse/dp/B005X4G912/ref=pd_cp_ce_1


----------



## Crysis nerd (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Also Bluetooth Streaming (pur) + ladekabel find ich nicht so geschickt. 
Die Mini-Hifi Anlage fällt leider auch wegen seiner nicht-Mobilität raus.

Das letzte scheint mir eine gute Sache zu sein. Verstehe ich das richtig und hat diese Philipsanlage neben dem eigentlichen MiniUSB dock einen weiteren USB Anschluss? Gut gefällt mir auch das beigelegte AUX kabel. 
Auch den Adapter könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, da wir eh nur einen Ipod Nano haben (also gewichtstechnisch nichts, was am Mini USB abbrechen könnte).
Die Frage ist nurnoch: Wenn man den Ipod per Adapter anschließt, muss die wiedergabe trotzdem über Bluetooth Streaming oder direct per AUX erfolgen oder?

lg


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*

Der Adapter würde den iPod nur laden, Musik geht wie bei den Android-Handys über Bluetooth.

Den Aux-In kannst du in der Situation verwenden.

Edit:
Dachte du hast einen großen iPod, der Nano hat ja kein Bluetooth


----------



## Jens4yy4me (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*

hm
Wenn ein Handy einen Kopfhörerausgang hat,
geht eine Anlage die ein Line Anschluss hat, Line In.

Das mach ich mit meinem Auto so.

Das geht gut. Auch eine Anlage mit Chinch kann man verbinden. Kabel. Die sind auch klanglich besser.


----------



## Crysis nerd (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*



Abductee schrieb:


> Der Adapter würde den iPod nur laden, Musik geht wie bei den Android-Handys über Bluetooth.
> 
> Den Aux-In kannst du in der Situation verwenden.
> 
> ...


Schande.. das mit dem Fehlenden Bluetooth support hatte ich nicht bedacht.. 

Okay anderer Plan: Gibt es eine Docking Station für Apple Produkte, der zusätzlich noch Bluetooth Streaming unterstützt? Sodass man einen Apple zu Android Adapter draufstecken könnte?





Jens4yy4me schrieb:


> hm
> Wenn ein Handy einen Kopfhörerausgang hat,
> geht eine Anlage die ein Line Anschluss hat, Line In.
> 
> ...



Nicht böse verstehen, aber irgendwie macht das den Eindruck auf mich, du seist betrunken 
Und jao, mit Kabel gehts halt immer, nur is doof da immer Kabel anzustecken. Aber als Rückhand will ich es mir behalten, ja.

lg


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*

Bluetoothadapter für den Nano:
http://www.amazon.de/KOKKIA-Mini-Bl...40BQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342377512&sr=8-1


----------



## Trab (5. November 2012)

*Mobile Soundanlage/Docking-Station für Apple, Android und USB*

Ist die Creative d100 zuempfehlen. Oder gib's da besseren Klang in der gleichen Größe?


----------

